# Gaim for Mac?



## riccbhard (May 11, 2005)

Is there a version of Gaim for Mac?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## lurk (May 11, 2005)

You can compile gaim to run under X11 or you could try Audium which is an Aqua chat client built on the gaim libraries IIRC.


----------



## cfleck (May 11, 2005)

I believe adium uses some gaim code.  Its the chat client I use.


----------



## adambyte (May 11, 2005)

Adium uses Gaim code as its base, but has a nifty extremely-cusomizable interface. 

http://www.adiumx.com

Best IM client ever.


----------



## MBHockey (May 11, 2005)

Absolutely.  And if you want a metal version...well you're in luck.

Check out this thread for more info and screen shots:

http://forums.cocoaforge.com/viewtopic.php?t=2492&start=0


----------

